# My headache rack-(3) please no talk about sales.



## H&HPropertyMait

3rd posting of this because I guess I'm trying to sell these? I'M NOT TRYING TO SELL. I'm showing off what I have made for myself. Sorry if I have offended anyone.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Crappy video


----------



## dieseltech

Lmao. Looks good man


----------



## dieseltech

Your gettin messed with hard core brother


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1384721 said:


> Your gettin messed with hard core brother


Pissed me off a little. I can't help it people have interest in it. 
But oh well, hope we can keep this one up by following the rules.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I still think it looks sick.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

jhall22guitar;1384733 said:


> I still think it looks sick.


Lol thank you and sorry everyone who has seen this a hundred times. We'll try to keep this one up.


----------



## RepoMan207

Nice! That's some decent work right there man. Get some pics up once you get it mounted.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan207;1384750 said:


> Nice! That's some decent work right there man. Get some pics up once you get it mounted.


Thanks I appreciate it! And you can count on it, I'll get some up soon.


----------



## RepoMan207

What light bar is that, and what size?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan207;1384758 said:


> What light bar is that, and what size?


Led outfitters 27"- china junk. They dont last, he bought it because it looks cool. Go whelen if you're looking a lights.


----------



## RepoMan207

That I am....I have my eye on the Justice, but the Liberty is what I really want. Code 3 just came out with a new one that I saw at the Baltimore Tow Show, I'm waiting for it to be published before deciding.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan207;1384770 said:


> That I am....I have my eye on the Justice, but the Liberty is what I really want. Code 3 just came out with a new one that I saw at the Baltimore Tow Show, I'm waiting for it to be published before deciding.


All 3 are good choices there!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan207;1384770 said:


> That I am....I have my eye on the Justice, but the Liberty is what I really want. Code 3 just came out with a new one that I saw at the Baltimore Tow Show, I'm waiting for it to be published before deciding.


Personally I love the liberty, justice is alright. Liberty makes your eyes hurt!!


----------



## RepoMan207

H&HPropertyMait;1384785 said:


> Personally I love the liberty, justice is alright. Liberty makes your eyes hurt!!


That's my thoughts as well. I was seriously impressed at the show. The only down fall to bright as hell lighting in the snow is it makes it very hard to see. It gives a whole new meaning to white out.


----------



## White Gardens

So how much are you selling those headache racks for, and where do I order one. 

Looks great, good job. Thumbs Up


....


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan207;1384787 said:


> That's my thoughts as well. I was seriously impressed at the show. The only down fall to bright as hell lighting in the snow is it makes it very hard to see. It gives a whole new meaning to white out.


That it does. We have a strobe bar on one truck and it does the same thing


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

White Gardens;1384788 said:


> So how much are you selling those headache racks for, and where do I order one.
> 
> Looks great, good job. Thumbs Up
> 
> ....


Haha don't get me in trouble now!!!! Not for sale(disclaimer)
Thanks, took some time.


----------



## Yooper75

Nice rack!!! Ummm...eerrr....wait....that didn't come out right....:laughing:

Seriously though, very nice work on the headache rack and you can never have enough light.


----------



## maelawncare

Any pics showing the build? Im dam curious now. Want to redo mine.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

maelawncare;1385118 said:


> Any pics showing the build? Im dam curious now. Want to redo mine.


They were on my old phone and lost them all when I switched to the iPhone. Sorry!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Yooper75;1385011 said:


> Nice rack!!! Ummm...eerrr....wait....that didn't come out right....:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, very nice work on the headache rack and you can never have enough light.


Why thank you  haha ya it's gonna be an amber wall of snow behind him when it's coming down hard.


----------



## trqjnky

did you make the metal rack? how did you get the holes for the lights made? im interested...

how much??!?!!!! just kidding.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

trqjnky;1385180 said:


> did you make the metal rack? how did you get the holes for the lights made? im interested...
> 
> how much??!?!!!! just kidding.


Ya all the metal work was done, used a hole saw to get the right radius and then used a plasma cutter and a template


----------



## dieseltech

Me likey! Me likey more each time i see it


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1385450 said:


> Me likey! Me likey more each time i see it


 thanks my man


----------



## Spucel

H&HPropertyMait;1385128 said:


> They were on my old phone and lost them all when I switched to the iPhone. Sorry!!


Thumbs UpSwitching to the iPhoneThumbs Up

AWESOME job though.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Spucel;1385550 said:


> Thumbs UpSwitching to the iPhoneThumbs Up
> 
> AWESOME job though.


Thanks man!


----------



## dieseltech

Spucel;1385550 said:


> Thumbs UpSwitching to the iPhoneThumbs Up
> 
> AWESOME job though.


I dunno...i hate my iphone 4. The camera blows, the battery blows, its really not that fast. Im looking forward to an upgrade jmo of it tho


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1386001 said:


> I dunno...i hate my iphone 4. The camera blows, the battery blows, its really not that fast. Im looking forward to an upgrade jmo of it tho


That's what I have and I can agree its not that fast but I love the camera


----------



## groundbreakers

RepoMan207;1384770 said:


> That I am....I have my eye on the Justice, but the Liberty is what I really want. Code 3 just came out with a new one that I saw at the Baltimore Tow Show, I'm waiting for it to be published before deciding.


same here ... want liberty cant justify 2G .. so i settled for 50" justice cash-n-carry $850


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

groundbreakers;1389254 said:


> same here ... want liberty cant justify 2G .. so i settled for 50" justice cash-n-carry $850


Not a bad deal. Just wish those justice bars had a little more pop


----------



## groundbreakers

H&HPropertyMait;1389623 said:


> Not a bad deal. Just wish those justice bars had a little more pop


the sales rep at truckntow in detroit .... argued with me the justice was like 30% brighter then the liberty ... but of course showrooms put a whole different perspective on things then the lightbars bars being in the element of the outdoors .... im not gonna complain .. i just dont like the whole bar made from 70% plastic 30% metal ... i have a mini liberty ... which im trying to get rid of ..... liberties IMO look better and are built better .. but your gonna pay for it


----------



## maelawncare

Care to post any better pictures of the bar the different angles?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

maelawncare;1393895 said:


> Care to post any better pictures of the bar the different angles?


Sure thing, give me a few days, I'll get a bunch


----------



## groundbreakers

H&HPropertyMait;1393917 said:


> Sure thing, give me a few days, I'll get a bunch


whats the demension of the steel tubing you used ??


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Nice work looks good.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Here she is mounted boys


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

groundbreakers;1394093 said:


> whats the demension of the steel tubing you used ??


There is Some 1/4 inch by 8 and 1/4 by 6 from what I remember... It was bought in the summer


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

And a video, light bar and piaas aren't wired yet


----------



## nepatsfan

How much did it cost to build it? What sort of profit margain would one expect to make if they were to make one and ship it to MA hypothetically speaking?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

nepatsfan;1395702 said:


> How much did it cost to build it? What sort of profit margain would one expect to make if they were to make one and ship it to MA hypothetically speaking?


lights were over a grand, plus couple hunderd for materials plus a good amount of man hours. its pricey anyway you look at it. i want to keep this post up here so im not going to talk about profit or shipping, sorry.


----------



## 02powerstroke

H&HPropertyMait;1395703 said:


> lights were over a grand.


including the light bar i hope ?


----------



## dieseltech

Man thats a good lookin piece! Id love to build one but id never be able to find enough time : (


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

02powerstroke;1396237 said:


> including the light bar i hope ?


yeah, about 1500 including everything.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1396420 said:


> Man thats a good lookin piece! Id love to build one but id never be able to find enough time : (


thanks, yeah it took a lot of man hours, been working on it since end of summer, little at a time.


----------



## pooleo8

looks legit, nice job man!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

pooleo8;1398024 said:


> looks legit, nice job man!


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## Lone136

It always seems to come down to time when you want to do something for yourself. For some time now I have been wanting to build a light bar, but just have the time. Looks Great.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Lone136;1398128 said:


> It always seems to come down to time when you want to do something for yourself. For some time now I have been wanting to build a light bar, but just have the time. Looks Great.


It took a long time, we have a second one in the making for my truck, same truck so It won't take as long.

Thanks!


----------



## dieseltech

Your truck isnt by chance a 06 f250 ccsb is it?... Lol


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1398644 said:


> Your truck isnt by chance a 06 f250 ccsb is it?... Lol


Lol unfortunately it isn't!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Here ya go boys, video of it mounted on the truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait




----------



## dieseltech

I think that'll fit!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1403190 said:


> I think that'll fit!


I'm sure we could make it work  haha


----------



## Thor78

Awesome job, that thing looks sweet!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Thor78;1406904 said:


> Awesome job, that thing looks sweet!


Thanks man!


----------



## flatlander42

Great Work!!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

flatlander42;1407085 said:


> Great Work!!!


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## plowguy43

Wow that is an awesome bar. The attention to detail is excellent.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

plowguy43;1407335 said:


> Wow that is an awesome bar. The attention to detail is excellent.


Thank you! It gets a lot of looks both lit up and off


----------



## groundbreakers

H&HPropertyMait;1407089 said:


> Thanks, appreciate it!


when you get some down time .... snap a few pics of inside construction ... i want something similar to that .... thanks


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

groundbreakers;1409012 said:


> when you get some down time .... snap a few pics of inside construction ... i want something similar to that .... thanks


it is fully enclosed with 3 plates, so unless a piaa burns out sometime soon i dont think we'll be taking it apart. there are 2 brackets welded to the sides for mounting of the piaas. pretty simple really, if we have to take it apart i will get a picture.


----------



## Dissociative

i am impressed....that is a pretty nice rig all done up....

i think a responder and soem tir6 would swap into this nicely....and some LED vs the halogen piaa...

good fab on the metal....


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Dissociative;1409901 said:


> i am impressed....that is a pretty nice rig all done up....
> 
> i think a responder and soem tir6 would swap into this nicely....and some LED vs the halogen piaa...
> 
> good fab on the metal....


Thanks! yes mine will be the same but with the new Whelen 500 series linear LEDs and rigid industries duallys as white light an a Lin6 responder up top.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Dissociative;1409901 said:


> i am impressed....that is a pretty nice rig all done up....
> 
> i think a responder and soem tir6 would swap into this nicely....and some LED vs the halogen piaa...
> 
> good fab on the metal....


What do you think of the new 500 series lights? they seem awesome, some garbage trucks around town have them and they are impressive.


----------



## Racer26

That is probably the most badass headache rack I've seen yet!!

Maybe you've already said, but what brand are the oval amber LED strobe lights? They look extremely bright.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Racer26;1421783 said:


> That is probably the most badass headache rack I've seen yet!!
> 
> Maybe you've already said, but what brand are the oval amber LED strobe lights? They look extremely bright.


Thanks!! It's pretty crazy looking lol. Little over kill but it gets the point across. And they are sound off signal 6" ovals. They are a gen 2 led so straight on they are awesome but have no off axis light. Whelen 500 series linear LEDs are what I'm going to buy.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

What did you guys use to cut the oval holes for the grommet mount lights? A plasma cutter? That's real slick....i would love to make something like that but those are the kinds of projects that i need to get away from and focus on making my business $$$!! Nice job


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

mcwlandscaping;1422087 said:


> What did you guys use to cut the oval holes for the grommet mount lights? A plasma cutter? That's real slick....i would love to make something like that but those are the kinds of projects that i need to get away from and focus on making my business $$$!! Nice job


Yeah my business partners dad is awesome with machine tool stuff do he cut a template out of a piece of aluminum that we c clamped on and followed it with the plasma cutter.
It was a long project, since summer just do a little at a time, thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## dieseltech

An easy way to make the oval holes is to use a hole saw at both ends and then cut the middle with like a sawzall or cutoff wheel


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1422276 said:


> An easy way to make the oval holes is to use a hole saw at both ends and then cut the middle with like a sawzall or cutoff wheel


We did that took too long and wasn't as clean


----------



## dieseltech

Well for someone without a plasma cutter maybe


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dieseltech;1422507 said:


> Well for someone without a plasma cutter maybe


Hahah and I'm impatient


----------



## toroplowman

what kind of lights are the amber?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

toroplowman;1426390 said:


> what kind of lights are the amber?


Sound off signal 6" ovals


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

toroplowman;1426390 said:


> what kind of lights are the amber?


Here ya go..

http://soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/surfacemnt/sm_O6G2.htm
they are pretty nice.

these are my pick though...
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=140#


----------



## Duramax0530

mcwlandscaping;1422087 said:


> What did you guys use to cut the oval holes for the grommet mount lights? A plasma cutter? That's real slick....i would love to make something like that but those are the kinds of projects that i need to get away from and focus on making my business $$$!! Nice job


I did 6 inch lights on a toolbox awhile back, i dont have access to a plasma cutter or anything but I do have a welder and can weld but if you dont have a plasma cutter I used a
2 1/4 inch hole-saw (double check with your lights your planning on i assume all 6 inch ovals are the same though) measured everything out and you drill the 2 ends with the hole-saw and then connect them with a grinder or a jig saw with a metal blade. Hope it helps, just double check on that hole-saw size if I get a chance ill go out and find out exactly what it was.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Quality work right there! Nice job!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Fire_n_Ice;1427585 said:


> Quality work right there! Nice job!


Thank you!!!


----------

